# New iPad Models Launched Later This Year ( Rumor )



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.padgadget.com/2010/07/13/new-ipad-models-launched-later-this-year-rumor/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed:+Padgadget+(PadGadget)


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, rumors are worth what you pay for them.


But I'll admit to having a desire for a Kindle-sized iPad (even before I bought my current iPad).

Mike


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sounds like a lot of different models to me.  I'd find more believable a single smaller model.  But clearly the good folks at Apple know a few things about designing a product line.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Read that and am wondering what the difference is between the OLED and LED screens?  That smaller size would be nice for carrying around. Will be interesting to see what the prices will be as well


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

There was a rumor not long after the iPad came out that we would see a smaller size soon.

Anyway, if this does come out this year it is too late for me.  I was looking forward to a smaller iPad until AT&T changed their data plans and I spent that weekend deciding if the iPhone or the iPad would suit me better and grandfathering in to unlimited.  What I really wanted was this smaller iPad, but since I bought the phone I doubt I will be rushing out to buy the iPad when it comes out.  I wish this had come out at the original launch.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

No way this is true.  The details are all wrong.  One of the many reasons that the iPhone 4 didn't have an OLED screen is the entire production run for the past two years would have been just about enough to cover the first three days of phone sales--assuming no other manufacturer had ever put an OLED in their handset.  The volume just isn't there, and Apple is deeply committed to IPS for other reasons as well.

The article isn't even right about the current screen, which is NOT an LED panel, but rather an LCD panel with an LED backlight.  That's a very important distinction.  Circular file this one.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

geko29 said:


> deeply committed to IPS for other reasons as well.


What is "IPS"?

Mike


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

IPS stands for In-Plane Switching, which is a method of lighting pixels in an LCD that results in substantially better color rendition and viewing angle than the Twisted Nematic (TN) method often used in inexpensive panels.


----------

